# I need to release my anxiety to someone, so I. chose the members of the Forum



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

My wife and I were notified by our niece that her Son (2 year old) has tested positive for covid. He was on the verge of pneumonia. We didn’t sleep well last night, but thankfully we didn’t hear anymore bad news. They gave him a shot, and some medicine. I will keep you updated on how he is doing.

I 100% thank everyone for allowing me to tell about my nephew. I did not tell this for any other reason than I needed to vent. Unfortunately it doesn’t matter how he got this virus, the main thing is that he gets well.

If this offends anyone, please let the Administrators know and they can remove this.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

That sure is frustrating and I’m sure quite worrisome for you and your family, Tag. Take heart though, friend. Chances are that your niece’s son will pull through this just fine. The best thing you can do in this situation is to keep your own spirits high and see him as being well. Fortunately he’s under proper professional care and has access to any medical assistance he may need. My thoughts and prayers (and I’m certain the rest of us here) go out to you and yours. Take kind care of yourself and your family.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you, I felt better telling someone.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

It's good you are sharing it brotha. My thoughts and prayers to you and your family and a speedy recovery for your niece's son. Be ready bro, because when he bounces back from this, you gotta teach him all about the joys of sling'n and introduce him to us!


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

My prayers are with you and your family. I also hope he hast fast recovery.


----------



## Bimbo (Oct 20, 2019)

Kids are a lot stronger than us old guys... he'll be all right in no time, have hope and faith, all will be well

Know our prayers are with you Bro


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

My prayers will be with him and your family. So hard when its a youngster. Glad you shared,,, and thankful for a forum that you can share on


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I am sorry to hear your news. Very troubling to hear about people not doing well, especially when it is kids. Heart wrenching, especially for family. Will keep you and your family in thoughts and prayers.

And nothing more natural than people reaching out to share and find support during anxious moments regarding well being of family. Please know you have tons of support, even from people who have only met you in the digital realm.

Hoping for the best,


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Our prayers are with him and his family. Keep us posted.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Tag said:


> My wife and I were notified by our niece that her Son (2 year old) has tested positive for covid. He was on the verge of pneumonia. We didn’t sleep well last night, but thankfully we didn’t hear anymore bad news. They gave him a shot, and some medicine. I will keep you updated on how he is doing.
> 
> I 100% thank everyone for allowing me to tell about my nephew. I did not tell this for any other reason than I needed to vent. Unfortunately it doesn’t matter how he got this virus, the main thing is that he gets well.
> 
> If this offends anyone, please let the Administrators know and they can remove this.


hoping & praying your nephew has a quick recovery, gets stronger and more well.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Very sorry to hear this. We are a community and it is entirely appropriate for you to post your concerns here.

Do you want to tell us the little guy’s first name so that we can include him in our prayers?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Hoping the young guy gets well soon !!

wll


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Thinking of you and yours

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

I send him all positive waves. May God be with him and bless him.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Sandstorm said:


> That sure is frustrating and I’m sure quite worrisome for you and your family, Tag. Take heart though, friend. Chances are that your niece’s son will pull through this just fine. The best thing you can do in this situation is to keep your own spirits high and see him as being well. Fortunately he’s under proper professional care and has access to any medical assistance he may need. My thoughts and prayers (and I’m certain the rest of us here) go out to you and yours. Take kind care of yourself and your family.


Yes Tag, exactly what [mention]Sandstorm [/mention] said


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Prayers tou you all ,the young are much stronger than we know. God Bless


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Sorry to hear this. But he is very young so it'll be okay hopefully.

I am not a fan of these new technology vaccines like Pfizer, etc.... but they DO work. If anyone in your family has not been vaccinated, I would STRONGLY encourage them to get vaccinated.

Question... do you have to pay for vaccination shots in US??? Or are they free? (I have no idea)


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Our nephews name is Thomas😇 thanks to everyone for your


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for your replies


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

We do not have to pay for the vaccine, but we were advised not to have a two year old vaccinated.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I had the bug back in January and it stinks and is unpleasant but with modern medicine and treatment he will be back to little boy stuff soon enough. Prayers and positivity to you and your family, especially those who are ill


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Tag said:


> we were advised not to have a two year old vaccinated.


Correct. There is no place on earth where anyone younger than 12 is allowed to be vaccinated. We don't allow anyone under 19.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Tom, I hope and pray the little one will be okay. The youngsters seem to fight this virus very well. That and the fact that the medical community is getting better at treatment for this virus. He's in our prayers.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

He has lost his fever, so hopefully he will get better quickly


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Great news Tag 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Tag said:


> He has lost his fever, so hopefully he will get better quickly


Great news! Hoping this is the start of a quick and full recovery.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for your replies, our nephew has tested negative for the virus


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Tag, sorry I missed this when you first posted. Glad to hear that Thomas is doing well!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Our nephew Thomas lost his grandmother to a blood clot that is believed to be caused by this virus


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

So sorry to hear your news, deepest sympathies....


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

So sorry Tag, will keep y’all in my thoughts and Prayers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kasperthelost (Oct 28, 2020)

Hope he feels better soon, thoughts are with you..

Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


----------

